# Solicito diagrama de amplificador RCA PA 120-101B



## CHUWAKA (May 28, 2013)

buenas me canse de buscar en google y nada es un amplificador  de 4 salidas que estoy reparando y me faltan algunos tr,s pongo foto


----------



## Pablo73 (Ago 28, 2020)

2020 y yo tampoco lo encuentro


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 28, 2020)

Esta en este lugar, antes solían cobrar por las descargas (una vez me registre tratando de conseguir algo y así paso), ahora con participar se puede 








						Manual Service RCA PA 120-101B - DTForuM - DESCARGAR o Consultar - Audio Profesional - Service Manual - Diagrama - Schematics
					

Manual Service RCA PA 120-101B - DTForuM - DESCARGAR o Consultar - Audio Profesional - Service Manual - Diagrama - Schematics



					www.dtforum.info
				





Dado que he vuelto a probar.



O sea, otra opción es ser un usuario activo de 50 mensajes, y tienes un limitado cupo de descargas, y justo podría ser. En general, tan sólo intervengo en cosas muy puntuales por alguna experiencias o subo algún que otro SM, si hay algún forista activo de ese lugar, podría andar 



Efectivamente, así es , o pagar por membresia.


----------

